# What does it mean?



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

I was having coffee this morning and decided to have a look through Chesters pedigree (it was more interesting then sponge bob!) I can sort of understand SOME of it, hip scores and few elbows. Any tittles in his pedigree tend to be all field trial or working tests which is good since he was bought in the mind of being Peters gun dog. 
There are a few things that stump me...and googling doesnt come up with much!
Just wondered if any one could shine some light on this for me....:crossfing

registration numbers....I know KC (NUMBER) is the Kennel Club, OHZB (NUMBER) is the Austrian one but what is S (NUMBER), LOSH (NUMBER), DKK (NUMBER), KCSB (NUMBER) and NHSB (NUMBER)

Also what does this mean AU:2009 RD-frei PRA-frei HC-frei. or PRA-typ or RD-fokal ?

*** S I think is sweden, KCSB I think is Kennel Club Stud Book


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

what year was Chester born? At total shot in the dark here and only guesses as I have no idea but could AU:2009 relate to the year he was born also the word Frei means FREE in German so it could mean he is free from RD,PRA and HC. What they stand for I'm sorry I don't know.

It there's an Austrian kennel club it might me worth checking out their website and translating it from german to English?????


----------



## willip (Oct 27, 2010)

Chester was born in 2009 but this was taken from his mother's info Annabel vom ursprungerweier, she was born in 2005 so it must be when the test were done.
I've done a bit of digging and I think NHSB is the dutch club and LOSH is Belgian and DKK is from Denmark (funnily enough I found these on Chow Chow sites and my Aunt used to show these and had something to do with the Scottish chow chow club)

I tried the translating on some sites but none of them came with an explanation as to what tests they are..I've obviously not hit the right site yet!


----------

